# Want to learn Java, Where should I begin?



## Meeee (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello let me start by saying I have Zero coding experience and I want to learn how to code something I don't know which coding language is the easiest to start with but I picked Java because I know its a language used frequently and I had hopes for developing apps for the Android platform(Exp required I'm aware).

So I was wondering where I should start I've been reading a beginners book on Java but it was written in 2005 so I don't know if what it teaches me would still work and if you could recommend me a book maybe 
-Also a slightly more dumb question what Os should I use for coding Java my windows system works but I'm wondering if Linux would be better?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jpshortstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi there.

When I first started leaning Java, I used this (perhaps little known) tutorial:
http://chortle.ccsu.edu/CS151/cs151java.html

I think it covers the basics quite nicely, as well as providing more advanced material in later chapters. There are also plenty of programming exercises to keep you occupied, code examples and quizzes to test your knowledge. This really helped start me off with Java.

I've only ever used Windows to program, and since Java is as portable as it is, it doesn't really matter what OS you use. The programs should run on all OS's with Java installed. The only thing that changes the programming experience would be the IDE you use.

Hope that helps


----------

